# Mission trip prayer request



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Good Morning Gang!

for over two years we have been traveling back and forth to West Africa on mission trips. Each time I have asked for prayer on this board. On Tuesday my wife and I and one other guy from our church will be going for two weeks. This will be trip number 13! Please pray for us on our trip and for the new church in Senegal.

tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Petitions made here Bro. Cap'n has told me about the mission there and have brought it before the Throne before. I'd like to visit with you about it sometime. My brother in law spent 8 months in Central Africa in Malawi last year.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please watch over Rob, his wife, and the other person going on the mission trip to Africa next week. Bless the work of their hands and their hearts. Let the "seed" that they plant come to fruition, multiply, and bear even more fruit. Let the results of their work remain long after they've returned home. Bless the work of the African leaders who labor in your field. Let them learn, develop wisdom in your ways, and lead many others to Jesus and your kingdom.

Praise your name for your mysterious workings in the hearts and lives of those who are seeking you as a result of these mission trips.

Surround these laborers with a spiritual wall of fire. Let the blood of Jesus overpower any attempts of Satan to derail their efforts. You are their fortress and their strong tower of defense. Thank you for your mercies.

I ask these blessings on behalf of the mission trip group in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

huntinguy said:


> Petitions made here Bro. Cap'n has told me about the mission there and have brought it before the Throne before. I'd like to visit with you about it sometime. My brother in law spent 8 months in Central Africa in Malawi last year.


Any time! Just give me a shout.

tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Dear Father,

We pray first of all for Rob and his wife to have a safe trip to Senegal. We pray that You will use Rob and his wife to minister to Your children in Senegal. We pray You pour out Your Holy Spirit upon Rob and his wife and use them in a way they never dreamed possible. We pray that the Gospel of Your Son, Jesus Christ, will toutch the hearts and souls of those Rob and his wife come in contact with. 
We pray this in Jesus' name. Amen


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the prayers. 
We arrived safely and are getting right to work.
Please keep praying!

Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Rob and Wife,

Still praying. Will pray for you every day till you get back.

John


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

here too


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

*UPDATE*

It's been a good first week. Several of the locals have chosen to depart from Islam and follow the Lord Jesus Christ, and all have been men! We will be having a private baptism service on Sunday. Please pray for safety for the new believers and for God's protection and blessing for the rest of this trip.

Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up Rob and his wife to you. We ask that you protect them from all harm whether it be spiritual, physical or mental. We lift up all those who are accepting your son, Jesus, as their Lord and Savior. Pour out Your Holy Spirit upon Rob and his wife and all those they come in contact with. We pray this in Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the prayers. We are now home safe and sound. It was a great two week trip!

God bless,
Rob


----------

